
The patent office lax standards gave Elizabeth Holmes the BS patents she needed - welcome_dragon
https://boingboing.net/2019/03/04/weaponized-design-fiction.html
======
RhodesianHunter
Until I try to get a patent, then it's a 6 year slog through rebuttals and 5
figure fees to lawyers who take my engineering designs and turn them into
incomprehensible legalese to get them approved.

